# toro 1132 (1979 model) engine swap?



## morpheusbd (Dec 15, 2020)

Hi. i am new to this forum. i am from Norway.
i have a OLD toro 1132 /38160 with serial number 9000474) snowblower with a really bad engine.
it has a 11hp engine i think.
what i was wondering is if i can upgrade the engine to a bigger engine (like a 15hp) with no problems? what do i look for?
found this engine in Norway. 15hp engine









do you think thats possible?


the snowblower i have looks like this. same engine


----------



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

you can look at this to get some ideas on repowering: Re-Powering

for comparing dimensions, the current engine may be listed here: Small Engine Suppliers - Engine Specifications and Line Drawings for Tecumseh Small Engines


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

Welcome! What's wrong with the engine that's on it?


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Welcome to SBF morpheusbd









When you say "no problems" it kind of depends on what you consider easy and what time and tools you have available.
The Predator has a 1" crankshaft, does the Tecumseh ? Have you checked the bolt pattern or are you able and willing to drill a new position to fit the Predator ? The pattern and the position of the crankshaft to the pulleys are likely to be different. 

.


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> Welcome to SBF morpheusbd
> View attachment 171651
> 
> 
> ...


That's a Briggs Flatty on there. You're lucky Todd isn't around mixing those 2 up


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Well slap me for being sloppy. 😢
I did notice it has the 220v starter option. Does the predator over there have a 220v starter also ?


----------



## morpheusbd (Dec 15, 2020)

classiccat said:


> Welcome! What's wrong with the engine that's on it?


Hi and thank you  the engine thats on it now is 40 years old. not been taken care of. was standing outstide for about 4 years before i moved in to the house i live in now. the engine does not start for the most time. and when it starts it runs like crap. need the choke on all the time. tried to clean the carb but no help there. changed out the fuel also. 



Kiss4aFrog said:


> Welcome to SBF morpheusbd
> View attachment 171651
> 
> 
> ...


when i so no problems i mean like is it really hard. or easy to do? i work on my car alot so have a little more than basic knowledge in working with tools and cars. ( i know this is not a car.) 
i have not checked anything yet. was just in here to ask if someone has done the same thing to their toro blower.  



Kiss4aFrog said:


> Well slap me for being sloppy. 😢
> I did notice it has the 220v starter option. Does the predator over there have a 220v starter also ?


this one does not have a 220v starter. (i wish tho)  

sorry if my english is bad.  

i live in a place in norway with a lot of snow. and i need a reliable snowblower  can`t even park my car on my parking space now because of the snow


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

I ask b/c that's a legendary snow engine on there. Toro reserved them for the commercial grade machines. 

Often times it's a relatively simple tune-up to get them running like new. Pull the head, clean the combustion chamber, lap valves, reset valve lash, new head gasket and rebuild the carb. If it's a points ignition, the points may need filing (or new points) since they get pitted/resistive over time. It's simple to update them to electronic ignition...at least on the 8hp model...just bolt on a coil; no need to mess with spark advance/timing like on a tecumseh.

Here's an overhaul that I recently did on your engine's little brother: Toro 826.

If you do the engine swap (f_or the sake of convenience_), hang on to that old Briggs and overhaul it at your leisure!


----------



## morpheusbd (Dec 15, 2020)

classiccat said:


> I ask b/c that's a legendary snow engine on there. Toro reserved them for the commercial grade machines.
> 
> Often times it's a relatively simple tune-up to get them running like new. Pull the head, clean the combustion chamber, lap valves, reset valve lash, new head gasket and rebuild the carb. If it's a points ignition, the points may need filing (or new points) since they get pitted/resistive over time. It's simple to update them to electronic ignition...at least on the 8hp model...just bolt on a coil; no need to mess with spark advance/timing like on a tecumseh.
> 
> ...


The problem here in Norway is that its really hard to get parts for this old engine. But how mutch job is it to take the engine of the machine? So i can take it in to my basement and look at it there (warmer and more lights)


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

morpheusbd said:


> The problem here in Norway is that its really hard to get parts for this old engine. But how mutch job is it to take the engine of the machine? So i can take it in to my basement and look at it there (warmer and more lights)


I completely understand! The only parts needed are a breather gasket, head gasket, carb intake gaskets & carb rebuild kit, lapping compound, lapping tool. A spring compressor makes life much easier especially with reinstalling the valve spring keepers.

_EDIT: have some emery cloth on hand along with a flat surface (I use a boat windshield) for dressing the head (makes it perfectly flat)._

It should be relatively easy with even basic mechanical knowledge (lefty-loosey / righty-tighty )

They're usually fastened to the tractor with 4 bolts (not studs). There is an access panel right near your feet when standing at the handlebars; remove that so you can get a spanner on the hex bolts inside of the tractor while you loosen/remove the outer nuts.

Disconnect the throttle control and any other accessories. 

Remove the belt cover and loosen the belt guide bolt to swing the belt guide out of the way.


----------



## Julien Morrissette (Oct 7, 2017)

most of the time just changing the carb will make it run right.


----------



## morpheusbd (Dec 15, 2020)

Julien Morrissette said:


> most of the time just changing the carb will make it run right.


any links to where i can buy a new one? with world wide shipping. and is it only the same that is on it now i can use. or can i use others?


----------



## Julien Morrissette (Oct 7, 2017)

amazon has them normally is amazon available in Norway? Otherwise eBay. you should look for your engine model no. to get the correct carburetor.


----------



## morpheusbd (Dec 15, 2020)

Julien Morrissette said:


> amazon has them normally is amazon available in Norway? Otherwise eBay. you should look for your engine model no. to get the correct carburetor.


Yeah we get amazon in Norway. Will check it out. 

This is the engine number i got from toro 252416-0141-01


----------



## morpheusbd (Dec 15, 2020)

So i just took of the carb again. Cleaned it and put it back on. No start yet. But i think something is wrong withbthe throttle system. The throttle on the carb does not move (yes i put the thing back om the carb. The throttle link or whats it called)
And the throttle on the carb stays like this 








I have a feeling that this is full (or almost full) throttle. Am i right?


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

morpheusbd said:


> So i just took of the carb again. Cleaned it and put it back on. No start yet. But i think something is wrong withbthe throttle system. The throttle on the carb does not move (yes i put the thing back om the carb. The throttle link or whats it called)
> And the throttle on the carb stays like this
> View attachment 171735
> 
> I have a feeling that this is full (or almost full) throttle. Am i right?


I'm glad you're sticking with the original carb. The chinese replacements for these updraft flo-jets are not very good. These originals are very serviceable unless they're completely corroded or there's a excessive play in the throttle shaft (which is also repairable).

That is wide-open throttle (Tip for remembering: The screw on there is the idle speed screw...wide open throttle is opposite of that screw touching the stopper).

Did you connect the spring to the governor Arm?

When you do, you want to also make sure the governor arm is synchronized with the carb throttle (what you have circled). Do this by: 

Loosen the nut connecting the govern arm to the governor shaft
Rotate the governor arm to pin that throttle stop at wide-open and hold it there (very important)
rotate the governor shaft in the same direction (it's probably clockwise; I never worked on an 11hp)...it's a very small amount of movement; a few degrees and hold that there.
with the throttle open completely and the governor shaft rotated fully, tighten the nut holding the governor arm shaft.
Inspect for any binding.
You adjust RPMs by bending the tab that the spring is connected to...You should do this with a tachometer though; 3500 RPM when warm is a safe place to park.
I attached a service manual.


----------



## morpheusbd (Dec 15, 2020)

classiccat said:


> I'm glad you're sticking with the original carb. The chinese replacements for these updraft flo-jets are not very good. These originals are very serviceable unless they're completely corroded or there's a excessive play in the throttle shaft (which is also repairable).
> 
> That is wide-open throttle (Tip for remembering: The screw on there is the idle speed screw...wide open throttle is opposite of that screw touching the stopper).
> 
> ...


im sticking to it for now. dont have that mutch cash for now anyway. 

i connected the rod (that actually is like a steel wire almost) 
i will go trough the list this weekend


----------



## PhilThefarmer (Dec 21, 2020)

So, how are the repair going?


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Do you want to do a great carb cleaning job? Buy a $75 ultrasonic cleaner. 

If there is a Welch plug, remove it before cleaning. Buy a set of $2 welding tip cleaners to clean any holes especially behind the Welch.


----------

